
Research Based on the .NET Runtime - pjmlp
https://mattwarren.org/2019/10/25/Research-based-on-the-.NET-Runtime/
======
azhenley
Great lit review! I'll refer my grad students to this :)

~~~
snagglegaggle
Yee bois, this review is _lit_. (But not everything is very recent.)

